# The PENN Squall 12 and 15 are HERE!!!!!



## PinkLady (Aug 11, 2010)

_*I just checked PENN's website. I don't know exactly when they posted them but it had to be sometime in between yesterday morning and last night.
It looks like they have taken down the 525 and put up the Squall. 
http://www.pennreels.com/conv_squall_starDrag_index.html*_


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

1/2 way there...........now when will they be in stores?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*reels*

do they have a clicker?


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Tackle Direct has them now at $149.95.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

GreenFord said:


> Tackle Direct has them now at $149.95.


Negative...just called there and they are pre-order ONLY right now.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Interesting .... original post by pink lady was at 6:10 AM today.

The last comment was at 5:30 PM

There have been 204 people checking in since the first posting ; so in 11 hours , this posting has been averaging about 20 inquires *per hour !!* 

Fishwander


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

... and within the last 6 hours , another 100 people have checked in on this posting.

*so do ya think there might be some interest Penn ??*


Lets get them into the stores for Thanksgiving /Christmas already !!

Fishwander


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fishwander said:


> ... and within the last 6 hours , another 100 people have checked in on this posting.
> 
> *so do ya think there might be some interest Penn ??*
> 
> ...


Indeed...Gotta spend my bonus check on something.........


----------



## TomW (Jun 3, 2010)

Charkbait is showing the 525 on closeout again for $99 and the Squall spooled with spectra for $149.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I just got an email reply from Penn saying they were going to start shipping these to stores here in the US "late this month", and we should start seeing them on the shelves about a week after that.
Sounds like the middle of November now...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Fishwander said:


> Interesting .... original post by pink lady was at 6:10 AM today.
> 
> The last comment was at 5:30 PM
> 
> ...


20 different people coming back and viewing the same thread 10 times each (following each new post)would also give 200 views-- just saying.....


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Interesting. I guess all good things eventually come to an end. Never imagined the 525Mag would be discontinued. Was hoping to get another one. That leads to a dilemma. Do I get the Daiwa Millionaire or a Penn Squall. Not too thrilled with the very light drag on the Squall. 15#'s of drag ain't much especially when almost all of Daiwas reels bring 30+ lbs of drag.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

the uk has the new 525's they look sweet


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The Crew said:


> Interesting. I guess all good things eventually come to an end. Never imagined the 525Mag would be discontinued. Was hoping to get another one. That leads to a dilemma. Do I get the Daiwa Millionaire or a Penn Squall. Not too thrilled with the very light drag on the Squall. 15#'s of drag ain't much especially when almost all of Daiwas reels bring 30+ lbs of drag.


Which daiwa are you referring to with over 30lbs of drag. 15lbs of drag is well more than you will ever need surf fishing....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Tacpayne said:


> Which daiwa are you referring to with over 30lbs of drag. 15lbs of drag is well more than you will ever need surf fishing....


Maybe the Saltiga line? The stock 20H and 30H Saltist's are more like 12-15 lbs.. the 30TH - 50H has about 19.5 - 22 lbs drag w/ the carbon drag washer upgrade


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

The Crew said:


> Interesting. I guess all good things eventually come to an end. Never imagined the 525Mag would be discontinued. Was hoping to get another one. .


I'll have one for ya come the second or third week of November!

TjB


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Less then impressed with the new Penn Squal*

1. They made it the same spool size as the 525
2. The put the gear box straight down instead of a 5 degree offset like the 525, causing gear box to dig into your hands..

Told them about it when they brought them into the shop, we won't be carrying them.. Glad I still have 9 525's.. JAM


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

JAM, this guy from Penn says the gears are kicked forward (tunanorth). I've been looking at the Squall

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=759845

I looked at the photo at another website and it is kicked forward. (charkbait site).


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone want to buy a Blue Yonder?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Anyone want to buy a Blue Yonder?


Always............


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Had the 525 and the Squal side by side*

and to me, they just did not listen.. I Have Field Tested for them and Daiwa, in the past.. Look at the sailtist and take a 525 put them side by side. Daiwa listened penn did not.. Daiwa kicked the gears foward big time, same degree as the 525... Slsh was up and down, straight, in the way, hurt your hand if ya had small hands.. Penn went backwards, same capacity, asked to have it hold at least 300 of 20, denied.. Gear less kicked then the 525, makes it un-comfortable... JMHO.... JAM


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"asked to have it hold at least 300 of 20, denied.. Gear less kicked then the 525"

Jam Man

Since you have tried one of these does this reel cast any smoother than a 525M?

It seems the major difference is the method of adjusting magnets.

I am with you I would have preferred a larger line 300M capacity model instead of the smaller Squall 12.

Those colorful rings on the spool will come in handy...............oh my I have only 20 yards left and this bleep bleep shark is still movin..................


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

i held the 12 today, it feels like a nice reel. the clicker is louder than the 525 and dial mag adjustment is nice. other than that it feels s.imiliar to the 525


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

JAM said:


> 1. They made it the same spool size as the 525
> 2. The put the gear box straight down instead of a 5 degree offset like the 525,


The gearbox for the 12 and 15 is canted forward.


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

I pointed that out as well. I have the squall 15 coming next week.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*The gearbox for the 12 and 15 is canted forward.*

Surfslinger No where near as much as the 525...

Garbo Did not like the feel of the reel at all..
Just not my cup of tea.. Love my 525's but I'll take a 0 for the day on the squal..JMHO.. JAM


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

JAM said:


> Surfslinger No where near as much as the 525...


I didn't put a protractor on them, but my Squall 12 and 525 MAGs gearboxes look to have a very similar/same cant to my eyes:










but the _feel_ is different due to the Squalls slightly thicker and wider gearbox, different contour, and different height from the 525 MAG:










I notice the slightly different feel as well, but fished them both side-by-side for many hours, and did not find it to be an issue; but understandably some do and will. Shame it did not do it for you, as just the stay put dial mag with it's easy to use, crisp repeatable in the dark adjustments, is a Godsend IMO and experience.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

So, based on the pic posted by Surfslinger, I am for the first time wondering about my desire for the Squall 12.
I was under the impression that it was going to be significantly narrower than the 525, if not much lighter.
If that pic is lined up right, there is precious little difference in the size of the 12 compared to the 525.

I was excited about this reel because I thought it was going to combine the size of a 5500 with the best attributes of a 525.

Any opinions from those that have had these in their hands, on a rod?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> So, based on the pic posted by Surfslinger, I am for the first time wondering about my desire for the Squall 12.
> I was under the impression that it was going to be significantly narrower than the 525, if not much lighter.
> If that pic is lined up right, there is precious little difference in the size of the 12 compared to the 525.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking...all they did was shrink the frame in some, and not enough to notice.... .2 oz weight difference. Gonna have to see them side by side.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Notice the smaller more rounded Gear box of the 525*

that and the canter foward of the 525 makes it fit in your hand when crankin on a fish. The Squal dug into my hand like the old slsh's did. I think they missed Blackbeard on this one.. Sharp edged and wet hands don't mix well. To each his own.. 

The surf fishing comunity has asked for a bigger 525, not a smaller one IMHO.. To each his own I'll stick with the 525's, got nine of them and the slide mag has never been an issue with me. 

Daiwa listened with the Saltists, penn did not.. Told the rep the same thing, and he has known me for years..JMHO they missed the boat on this one.. JAM


----------

